# Another bow



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 12, 2010)

Here it is "in the white".  54# @ 28", 60".  Bamboo cores.  Cocobolo accent strip, tips and wedges.  The accents are gonna really pop when sprayed.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris that is one fine lookin bow !!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, that is a nice one.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, is right!  Great job man!


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 12, 2010)

now that is one COOL bow........cant wait to see it finished !


----------



## Elbow (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris that is going to be a beaut when sprayed!
Great job!
El


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 12, 2010)

Mighty fine looking bow Chris. Mike


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 12, 2010)

GREAT looking bow. Please post pix when the finish is on.


----------



## Night Wing (Mar 12, 2010)

She's going to be a "looker" after she gets sprayed.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

great looking bow chris! looks like desset camo riser and limbs? very nice job. 

dave


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 12, 2010)

AAHH!! Desert camo!! smokin hot Chris!! I LIKE that one! Toldja that stuff was sharp lookin.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 12, 2010)

Man Chris I LOVE the color of those limbs! Great job!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome can't wait to see it sprayed!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 12, 2010)

Man, that ones got a lot of chrome on it. Not nocking the first two, but I think this is going to be the best looking one yet. Like the color combo alot.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 12, 2010)

Its purdy now, but its gonna be REAL PURDY wid da finish on it!


----------



## gurn (Mar 12, 2010)

That riser is great, but those limb colors are something eles.
A real nice camo look to them.


----------



## Rare Breed (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweet. I want one.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice work Chris!!!!


----------



## jdrawdy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## gurn (Mar 12, 2010)

It just dawned on me. Those limbs kinda remind of a Tomahawk Woodland Hunter, like my boy and Tiki have. Again, man are those limbs  nice.
That was real fine work.


----------



## wd40 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great looking Bow Chris....meant to look at yours in Florida...Good Luck at the state shoot. Don


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 13, 2010)

The pics don't do that Bow Justice, YOu have to see it Fling a arra, 
that is one sweet looking Bow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, that bow really flings an arrow. Easy on the eyes as well.


----------



## Tikki (Mar 14, 2010)

Just added another bow to the wish list!! You Marty, Dave, and Big Jim are killing me!!


----------



## fountain (Mar 14, 2010)

simply freakin awesome!  shoots super hard and fast and is dead in the hands.  i have a 54# predator and this bow is faster and shoots harder.  chronoed 190+ with a 540 gr arrow!!

chris you are building some fine bows bud!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 14, 2010)

Awsome bow Chris.  Loved being able to put my hands on it today.  Also good shooting.  Congrats


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a chance to shoot this bow this weekend and it is smokeing fast, definetly faster than my Widow. I shot it through a chrono with my arrow and got over 190 ft/sec at my draw, not much else to say but an awesome bow Chris.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 14, 2010)

Great Bow--Hard hitting, fast and a real looker!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys.  I was suprised with the numbers we got off the chrono.  Chase, if I remember right, you got 196 out of it, and Big Jim pulled a 199.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 14, 2010)

chris,

did you get the finished sprayed on it yet?


----------



## Necedah (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow!
I believe that is the prettiest bow I've ever seen. 
I think you found your calling Chris.

Dave


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 14, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> chris,
> 
> did you get the finished sprayed on it yet?



Not yet.  I've been too busy shootin'!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 14, 2010)

What was it Chris, 288 out of a possible 300? Shooting well I would add.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 14, 2010)

chris,

that's a good problem to have. i made one bow with the dessert camo it really looked nice. can't wait to see your finished bow!

 is that a dymonwood riser or just a core/flex?


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 14, 2010)

congratulations Chris on winning the Men's Recurve division at the State shoot. I beleive Jeff told me you won it with a bow you built, if that is the case then double congratulations are in order. I don't expect that many shooters have pulled that off


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 14, 2010)

bownarrow said:


> congratulations Chris on winning the Men's Recurve division at the State shoot. I beleive Jeff told me you won it with a bow you built, if that is the case then double congratulations are in order. I don't expect that many shooters have pulled that off



What?? Chris winning a shoot?? With a bow he built?? Wow what a suprise........ *NOT!!*

Boy I saw that one comin a mile away.

Well done bro. well done indeed. Now send me that bow.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2010)

Got to see this bow in person yesterday and I was in awe of it from the start. Then Chris spit on it  and the colors and beauty came out even more. She is absolutely beautiful! 

Like I told him, if he ever decides to build a lighter weight identical twin, name a price cause I sure would love to see "For Turtlebug" on the riser.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 14, 2010)

I too had a chance to shoot this bow, and all I can say is WOW!!!

Chris you've done good!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> is that a dymonwood riser or just a core/flex?



It's coreflex.  I haven't tried dymondwood yet.  I hear it can be rough on your tools.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your win at the State Chris. Mike


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, congrats on your win, Robin Hood!

I got to see this bow with my own eyeballs, Chris is making some fine bows!
Dan


----------



## gurn (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations !!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

chris,
 congrats on winning the recurve division with a bow you designed and made yourself! 

that makes theses bows an award winning design, better call RC and tell him to send a little extra cash due to your recent sucess and new higher value of his bow!

i'll let you know how that dymondwood is to work with.

dave


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes...................The "FORCE" is strong with this one! 
Great Job..Chris....


----------



## WarrenWomack (Mar 17, 2010)

Chris, Congratulations on the bow & championship shooting. I'm never surprised with your success with anything you attempt. 

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally got a finish put on this one.  Really pleased with how it turned out.  What do y'all think?


----------



## jdrawdy (Mar 20, 2010)

Really like the colors.  Turned out nice


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, like I said, best one yet. Looks real good Chris.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

chris that is ONE AWSOME LOOKING BOW!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 20, 2010)

I like it.  Very nice!


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 20, 2010)

Simply Awesome 
Great looking Bow chris


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Done toldja whut I think of it. Pack it up and send it here.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 20, 2010)

Great job Chris!  What are your thoughts on the finish?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 20, 2010)

Best I recall it was Lance who was touting desert camo. You might ought to go on and send this one up to him. It's not like you wouldn't ever see it again, or a picture of it, draped across a dead critter or two.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 20, 2010)

Boy howdie that be one sweet looking killer right thar.
Another fine bow Chris.
Now you going to start taking orders?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 20, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Best I recall it was Lance who was touting desert camo. You might ought to go on and send this one up to him. It's not like you wouldn't ever see it again, or a picture of it, draped across a dead critter or two.


I would, but he won't have a bow shorter than 62 inches.  I told him a smaller bow would make his critters look bigger, but he just won't listen.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 20, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Great job Chris!  What are your thoughts on the finish?


Marty, that Fullerplast sprays really well.  It turned out super nice.  I appreciate you sending me some to try out.


----------



## Flatbow (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a great lookin bow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 21, 2010)

Good deal man!


----------



## Night Wing (Mar 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome.  Definitely my favorite.  I think it's about time you start hanging price tags from those tips.  When you make your first one piece, how about making it 57# @ 26".


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks good Chris


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm fairly sure Lance would make an exception to his 62" rule this time.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 21, 2010)

looks very good finished!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 21, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BOW!!! A work of art!!!! Bet she is a fine shooter!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 22, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I would, but he won't have a bow shorter than 62 inches.  I told him a smaller bow would make his critters look bigger, but he just won't listen.



PM me a price..... we may make an exception. I wanna shoot it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 22, 2010)

Chris, I'll forgo my normal reasonable and customary comission on this transaction. Reasonable and customary...best I recall that usually comes right before...we want everything.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 23, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> PM me a price..... we may make an exception. I wanna shoot it.



I think I'll let you shoot it first before I give you a price.  Then you'll be hooked and willing to pay anything.


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 23, 2010)

chrisspikes said:


> finally got a finish put on this one.  Really pleased with how it turned out.  What do y'all think?



wow !!!!

'nuff said !


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 23, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I think I'll let you shoot it first before I give you a price.  Then you'll be hooked and willing to pay anything.



glad i dont live within "shooting" distance----- id probably have to lay down some cash...........LOL


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 23, 2010)

chrisspikes said:


> i think i'll let you shoot it first before i give you a price.  Then you'll be hooked and willing to pay anything.



ok.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 6, 2010)

Just wondering if you were working on a nother another bow yet?


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just wondering if you were working on a nother another bow yet?



NO.. but he needs to come on here and explain to my why a lil birdie (or red headed woodpecker) told me there's a boar hog walkin in a swamp right now, that SHOULD have been in a back pack and show and tell video..

yeeaa........ think ya gonna post a video of me missin a pig and get away with it huh Chris?? nah ya aint


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 6, 2010)

I just fired a warning shot to scare him off so that red headed peckerwood wouldn't kill him.


----------



## Tikki (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep! That is it!!!! Officially getting me another job to help and pay for all of these bows I plan on buying!

Gee, Thanks Chris


----------

